# good old rock classic hit



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

Summertime blue perform by blue cheer, oh man i love this guitar driven version of this other fellows from the 50''

The lyrics are rad


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

Many years ago I remember buying Blue Cheer's Vincebus Eruptum album (which contained their version of Summertime Blues) based on all the retro hype in the music press. I was initially taken aback with the sheer wildness of it but I have to say that on the whole it was one of the most shambolic, tuneless records I've ever heard and I soon went off it. People said at the time that the Stooges and Grand Funk Railroad were crass and inept but this band really took the biscuit. Against my better judgement I bought their second album to see of things had improved. If anything, it was even worse. 

Blue Cheer may have been an influence on the later noisenik scene in the same way that Velvet Underground influenced post-punk but they were truly hideous. Nothing personal, of course!


----------

